# Durch Lokale Richtlinien interaktives anmelden nicht möglich



## berndf78 (18. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab ein etwas komplexeres Problem:suspekt:, und bitte euch um Hilfe.

Kleine Vorgeschichte:

Ich habe beim RK ein bestehendes Netzwerk auf deren bitte umgebaut. Vorher war 1 Server (Reiner Datenserver) und 6 Workstations. Die Workstations haben sich alle nur Lokal angemeldet, und eine konnte sich über Netzwerkfreigabe an den Daten am Server erfreuen. Jedoch war der Aufwand der Benutzerverwaltung auf diese Art zu aufwendig. Vor ca. 1 Jahr haben sie bereits auf Serveranmeldung umgestellt, aber aufgrund eines grösseren Hardwaredefekts wieder aufs alte oben beschriebene System zurückgebaut. Jetzt wollten Sie wieder die Serveranmeldung. Ich mach mich also dran das ganze zu konfigurieren (Benutzer anlegen, Richtlinien setzten, Gruppen bilden.....). Nach 5 Stunden tippen, funktioniert alles . Aber leider nur für 20 Minuten.

Auf einmal kann sich kein Rechner mehr weder Lokal noch auf dem Server anmelden. --> Fehlermeldung: *Die lokale Richtlinie erlaubt es Ihnen nicht, sich interaktiv anzumelden.* <-- Es ist mir nur mehr möglich, als Administrator lokal und serverseitig eine Anmeldung zu machen. Nichtmal die Adminrechte-Benutzer können sich anmelden.

Was ist da schief gelaufen?
Wie krieg ichs wieder gebacken?
Gegoogelt hab ich schon 2 Stunden lang, aber noch immer keine Lösung dabei!

System:

Server: Win 2003 Enterprise Server Edition, AD,
WS:     Win XP Pro. SP2

Ich muss dazusagen, das ich mich mit den Serverversionen von MS noch nicht wirklich sehr viel auseinandergesetzt habe, da ich privat Ubuntu-Server nutze, und dort alles super funktioniert. Ich hab zwar schon oft kleine Netzwerke gemacht (auch mit domain), aber nie so ein Problem gehabt habe.

Ach noch was, ich hab den DNS Eintrag der WS auf die Adresse des Domain-Servers gesetzt, da vorher was ganz komisches und unpassendes dringestanden ist. Dadurch wurde die Anmeldung (solange sie funktionierte) von ca. 4min auf 5 Sekunden beschleunigt.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg
Bernd


----------

